# Starquest EL chassis type



## Yorkoi (Jul 13, 2014)

hi eveyrone I'm new to this forum malarky( 1st post since I joined in 2014) so forgive me if I get it wrong. I need to change the rear shock absorbers on my Starquest EL the problem I have whilst trying to source them online is they all seem to refer to the chassis type "platform etc". Can someone please tell me what type I have. 
Regards Bob


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This maybe in your V5, but should also be on the slam panel data label, but either way they should (if they have a clue) be able to get it from your Reg No or VIN.

Post a pic and we'll help if you get stuck.


----------



## Yorkoi (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info Kev , "slam panel" is this the drivers door frame?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, should have said, it's the panel your bonnet slams onto.


----------



## Yorkoi (Jul 13, 2014)

thanks Kev just got in so will check tomorrow


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Yorkoi said:


> hi eveyrone I'm new to this forum malarky( 1st post since I joined in 2014) so forgive me if I get it wrong. I need to change the rear shock absorbers on my Starquest EL the problem I have whilst trying to source them online is they all seem to refer to the chassis type "platform etc". Can someone please tell me what type I have.
> Regards Bob


The chassis type question refers to the base vehicle used by the converter.
The majority of coachbuilt converters utilise the "platform" option, which refers to a chassis cab delivered from Fiat (or Ford and others) which is effectively just the cab portion of a van with the bare chassis rails sticking out of the back, "A" class will usually be built on a bare chassis i.e. no metalwork around the cab area. P.V.C's are built from the standard full bodied van.

.


----------



## Yorkoi (Jul 13, 2014)

thankyou John much appreciated
Bob


----------

